# Grafik: Intel oder AMD



## riedochs (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Schwiegermuttern brauch einen neuen PC. Da ich die mit Kubuntu gelieferten Treiber für die Grafik verwenden will stellt sich die Frage welche CPU:

Intel Pentium G850, 2x 2.90GHz, boxed (BX80623G850) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder AMD A-Series A4-3400, 2x 2.70GHz, boxed (AD3400OJGXBOX/AD3400OJHXBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Mai 2012)

Was will sie denn überhaupt mit dem Rechner machen?
Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Pentium G620, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G620) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sollten für allenmöglichen officekram ausreichen, ich würde den Aufpreis wegen den paar hundert Mhz Takt jedenfalls nicht zahlen.


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2012)

Die CPU wird noch kleiner Ausfallen, meine Frage ist aber wie es bei Kubuntu in Sachen Treiber für den Grafikteil aussieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Mai 2012)

Ja was will deine Mutter denn damit machen? Ich nehme mal an nicht spielen 
Infos wären denke ich nice.


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ganz allgemein gesagt wird AMD besser von der Open-Source Community unterstützt als Intel.

Mit ATI/AMD liegt mehr Erfahrung vor. Auch bietet AMD selbst Treiber an. ATI Catalyst

Nebenbei: AMD arbeitet mit der Community und sponsert auch.


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ja was will deine Mutter denn damit machen? Ich nehme mal an nicht spielen
> Infos wären denke ich nice.



Was hat das mit den Treibern zu tun?



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, ganz allgemein gesagt wird AMD besser von der Open-Source Community unterstützt als Intel.
> 
> Mit ATI/AMD liegt mehr Erfahrung vor. Auch bietet AMD selbst Treiber an. ATI Catalyst
> 
> Nebenbei: AMD arbeitet mit der Community und sponsert auch.



Habe ich doch oben geschrieben da sich die AMD eigenen Treiber nicht  nehmen will. Ich habe keine Lust bei jedem Update 130km zu fahren um die  Treiber  zu installieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Mai 2012)

Der freie AMD-Treiber ist mittlerweile besser als der freie Intel-Treiber. (Letzterer ist leider auch schlechter geworden.) Benutze eine dedizierte AMD-Graikkarte und zwei Onboard-Chips jeweils ohne Probleme mit 3D (zum Zocken bedingt geeignet, für Desktopeffekte super) und Videos laufen auch ruckelfrei. Ich denke, das wird mit den APUs genau so aussehen.


----------



## blackout24 (2. Mai 2012)

Die prop. NVIDIA Treiber für Linux sind eigentlich spitze auch was 3D Leistung angeht.


----------



## Bauer87 (2. Mai 2012)

Proprietäre Treiber können noch so gut sein, wenn sich ein System „von allein“ warten soll, sind sie eher schlecht geeignet. Wenn dann mal ne neue Kernel- oder XServer-Version kommt, sitzt man am Ende vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm, weil noch keine aktuelle Treiberversion eingespielt wurde. Auch wenn die bei Nvidia nach wenigen Tagen verfügbar ist – sie muss auch rechtzeitig korrekt installiert sein. Das halte ich (gerade bei Arbeitsrechnern) für eine vermeidbare Fehlerquelle.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Mai 2012)

Es geht ja hier ganz alleine darum ob das System sich von selbst warten kann, oder nicht?

Kubuntu steht ja schon fest, denke auch in der Version 12.04, somit wird man auch mit den Propritären Treiber keine Probleme haben, denn die Aktuallisieren sich mit dem Kernel (solange der Kernel als offizielles Update kommt)

Hier bei mir, Ubuntu 12.04, wurde seit Release der Kernel 2x erneuert und nie musste ich irgendwas an den Treibern ändern. Die Nvidia Treiber funktionierten weiterhin problemlos. Ok hier reden wir an sich über Kernel 3.2 welcher nur Fehlerkorrekturen erhällt aber nicht unbedingt durch einen neuen Kernel ersetzt wird.

Letztes Jahr, nutzte ich openSuse 12.1 mit Tumbleweed Repo, und hier wurde der Kernel mit neuen Versionen immer Aktuallisiert. Hier nutzte ich mit meiner damaligen HD5870 die Propietären AMD Treiber, und auch die haben sich selbstständig nach einem Kernel-Update von selbst aktualisiert !

Intel bietet vielleicht nicht die schnellsten und besten Treiber, aber auch mit Intel, sollte es für einen normalen Office/Internet... Pc keinerlei Probleme geben.

Will damit nur verdeutlichen dass es, 2012, Softwaremässig zu vernachlässigen ist, für welche GPU man sich entscheidet.


----------



## riedochs (2. Mai 2012)

Da die AMD Kiste etwas billiger ist werde ich es mit den freien Treiber mal versuchen. Danke euch.


----------

